

After Price Drop: Nintendo Japan Sells 215K 3DS Units In 7 Days - kenver
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/16/after-price-drop-nintendo-japan-sells-215k-3ds-units-in-7-days/

======
dhalsey
Out of curiosity: has anyone here actually liked using a 3DS?

I've always considered Nintendo an expert on what's fun and what's not, but I
can't for the life of me understand the motivation behind the 3DS.

~~~
iqster
I bought it at the original price and on the first day. Right off the bat, I
felt the build quality was crappy. The console itself was very bulky, and the
non-game software felt slow and unresponsive. The 3D hurt by eyes so I ended
up having to lower the 3D effect.

They completely mishandled the price-cut. Nintendo has the full right to
discount however they want. What pissed me off was that they announced they
would be compensating original customers with 20 games. True but COMPLETE BS.
You're told u have to sign into the store by a certain date or no freebie for
you. Then, they announced original customers get 10 games for the Gameboy
Advance and 10 NES games. These are old game!!! I feel really cheated by
Nintendo for misleading people (not the price drop).

You asked about fun though. I hardly use my 3DS. My girlfriend and I mostly
use our iPads for games. Hell, we use the iPad more than the Xbox 360 or the
Wii! The 3D effect and augmented reality are technically interesting but so
far, I am not impressed at all. I got the Street Fighter game, which had the
highest rating of all launch titles. I felt it wasn't as good as the XBOX 360
version on a big screen.

The 3DS has a bunch of offline features ... lets people continue the game
offline ... sort of like Tamagotchi. This is likely cool for the school yard
but not for an adult.

Overall, this has left me with a sour taste for Nintendo products. I've owned
pretty much every console and handheld they have released. This feels like a
repeat of Virtua Boy.

